# Insight Pump problems



## CosmicHedgehog (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello, I was a long time lurker in the forum. This seems like the best place to get some info/ideas on this subject. So my question is, Has anyone successfully managed to convince their pump clinic to allow them to down grade back to a combo Pump from an insight pump? My warranty ran out in june and clinic (BDEC) gave me no choice on pumps. I was simply told that they had bulk bought the insight so thats what i was getting! . I loved my combo, straight forward , pretty much bomb proof, not slippery (strange niggle i know) what i mean by that is the insight is so sleek i has no grippy bits so its always slipping out my pockets etc. combo had a nice handset that doesn't faff for ages. It had skins and clips that were not perfect but did the job. I cant see myself using this insight for much longer without it giving me some sort of insight related burnout . I really hate it.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2016)

I do recognise what you say, drives me bonkers the time it takes too and the lack of a 'skin' - and it's cold in bed in midwinter LOL

However - it's far less bulky so it goes in the pockets easier and doesn't cut into my thigh when I sit down, the cartridges are pre-filled which is easier AND they last 5 days, so as I'm due a tubing change next day anyway I just change the lot when the cartridge runs out.  Speaking of which of course you can adjust the 'Cartridge low' warning right down to 5u and not have it going off at 20u all the time ie the day before I need a new one, so do I waste the insulin or try and remember? - and I often forgot again and only just managed to avert disaster quite a few times over my Combo years.  There are things I can do with it that the Combo won't do.  eg I eat a 'pizza effect' meal so I've done a multi-wave for 90 mins for it.  After 45 mins I decide I want pudding and it's 100% fast acting carb - so I can do a standard bolus for that whereas with the Combo I'd have to note the remaining multi-wave, then cancel it completely, and reprogram it manually to deliver the correct bolus for the pud (which I've had to calculate myself) upfront with the remainder of the m/w to deliver over the remainder of the previous m/w time.  Tedious!

Also I can prog my basals to 3 decimal points which - sorry! - I most certainly find more useful.  It's a LOT more precise.  At the same time of course I have to accept that the calculations the handset has to make are obviously more detailed, so that's the con of that.

Having lived happily and successfully with it for over 12 months I'd absolutely recommend it now - IF they made a skin with a lovely waistband clip like they did for the Combo.

Let's imagine for a minute that neither of our clinics dealt with Roche - what other company produces a pump that is completely remote controlled and the meter is in the same handset? - I honestly don't know the answer to that one, so it's a question I throw out generally.  It has to have all the good bits of the Insight for me, though I might accept it without the pre-filled cartridge if it had other features I'd use.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 22, 2016)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> Hello, I was a long time lurker in the forum. This seems like the best place to get some info/ideas on this subject. So my question is, Has anyone successfully managed to convince their pump clinic to allow them to down grade back to a combo Pump from an insight pump? My warranty ran out in june and clinic (BDEC) gave me no choice on pumps. I was simply told that they had bulk bought the insight so thats what i was getting! . I loved my combo, straight forward , pretty much bomb proof, not slippery (strange niggle i know) what i mean by that is the insight is so sleek i has no grippy bits so its always slipping out my pockets etc. combo had a nice handset that doesn't faff for ages. It had skins and clips that were not perfect but did the job. I cant see myself using this insight for much longer without it giving me some sort of insight related burnout . I really hate it.



Have you had a talk with your DSN? If not do so also tell the pump company you are not happy with the pump.
The main Cornwall hospital is refusing to use the Insight and before it came on the scene you had a choice of the combo or nothing, there have been more bad report than good about this Insight.


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Oct 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I do recognise what you say, drives me bonkers the time it takes too and the lack of a 'skin' - and it's cold in bed in midwinter LOL
> 
> However - it's far less bulky so it goes in the pockets easier and doesn't cut into my thigh when I sit down, the cartridges are pre-filled which is easier AND they last 5 days, so as I'm due a tubing change next day anyway I just change the lot when the cartridge runs out.  Speaking of which of course you can adjust the 'Cartridge low' warning right down to 5u and not have it going off at 20u all the time ie the day before I need a new one, so do I waste the insulin or try and remember? - and I often forgot again and only just managed to avert disaster quite a few times over my Combo years.  There are things I can do with it that the Combo won't do.  eg I eat a 'pizza effect' meal so I've done a multi-wave for 90 mins for it.  After 45 mins I decide I want pudding and it's 100% fast acting carb - so I can do a standard bolus for that whereas with the Combo I'd have to note the remaining multi-wave, then cancel it completely, and reprogram it manually to deliver the correct bolus for the pud (which I've had to calculate myself) upfront with the remainder of the m/w to deliver over the remainder of the previous m/w time.  Tedious!
> 
> ...


The skin and clip issue is one i bring up with Roche everytime i order supplies lol. They are probably sick of hearing about it from me. But if you don't ask you don't get. I really love the pre filled cartridges and easy set changes with no bubble problems. but i think its all the un necessary steps to bolus etc that really get on my nerves. hate is a strong word, i think it more irritates me, like like being put on hold lol. I don't use that many multi waves or dual waves , mainly because for me pizza is not a good food for me and i'm intolerant to dairy so cheese is a no no etc. I just feel it could have been made so much better. If they had taken all the fast and good easy features from the combo and improved on them and made things a bit quicker and had researched the clips and cases problem before they released it it would have been good. The clip i got with it was made backwards lol so the slot for the tubing was on the wrong side, silly things that have all added up to me being frustrated with it i suppose. I think what is bugging me also is that i find the handset so slow i almost want to avoid checking my blood sugar because i don't want to deal with all the faffing. its discouraging. thanks for your reply


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2016)

I rarely have pizza myself! - I do sometimes have things with carbs and fat and usually not actually THAT fatty or mega high carb TBH, however I found for me a multi-wave simply deals with certain foods better, that's all.  And of course - that's precisely why it's there!

As it happens I was with a Roche nurse/Rep for about 45 minutes, and the speed of it was discussed and also I had a good ole whinge about lack of accessories for it generally.  My DSN agreed with her and said a lot of patients complain about this very aspect.  It's my belief that the Reps are a lot higher up the food chain than the Oder Line folk - so you never know ......

But I wouldn't advise anyone to hold their breaths !  LOL


----------



## grovesy (Oct 23, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I rarely have pizza myself! - I do sometimes have things with carbs and fat and usually not actually THAT fatty or mega high carb TBH, however I found for me a multi-wave simply deals with certain foods better, that's all.  And of course - that's precisely why it's there!
> 
> As it happens I was with a Roche nurse/Rep for about 45 minutes, and the speed of it was discussed and also I had a good ole whinge about lack of accessories for it generally.  My DSN agreed with her and said a lot of patients complain about this very aspect.  It's my belief that the Reps are a lot higher up the food chain than the Oder Line folk - so you never know ......
> 
> But I wouldn't advise anyone to hold their breaths !  LOL


I would have thought the reps should feed this sort of feed back , back!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2016)

Who knows whether they do or not! - I've never met one before (well - I said Hello to one in 2008) but I would certainly hope so.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 23, 2016)

Our consultant said that out of 4 families who had an Insight, 3 of them have given them back!  Don't know what they chose instead, but we got a second Combo in July having previously being told they weren't available any more.


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 23, 2016)

Has anyone else had problems with getting the Insight software from Roche? I've ordered it twice but received nothing.

I had a conversation with the Roche technical people, because mine keeps on resetting itself, and mentioned the speed. I was told it was dealing with more complex algorithms than the Combo, which takes time. Am I convinced? Nope.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you mean the 360 degrees software?  What do you mean about resetting itself?  I mean if mine did that it would go back how I set it up in the first place when I had the Combo in 2009.  It's only a recording device though, as far as we're concerned so I dunno how it affects anything?


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Oct 23, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> Our consultant said that out of 4 families who had an Insight, 3 of them have given them back!  Don't know what they chose instead, but we got a second Combo in July having previously being told they weren't available any more.


That's interesting, Most people i know who have one, hate something about it. It makes me sound ungrateful to have one, i'm not at all, and realise how lucky i am to have a pump. I certainly could not manage on MDI lol my basal rate is all over the place not even close to a straight line  Having used the combo i just prefer it in nearly every way. personal choice i guess and what works for the individual. its not one size fits all with tech. As for the software i was given a dongle with all the other pile of mostly wasteful rubbish and snazzy zip bag when i got the pump, i never used it though as i use the software with my libre cgm and find that better to figure patterns out especially at night. I leave the downloading info to my clinic when i have appointments, they can decipher that info lol.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

Pumps are good & with a Libre very good


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 30, 2016)

Diasend data system needed that whizzy thing to enable me to download the data from my handset (where I had use a different device before) the app then collates all the data off pump, handset, and Libre.  Great time saver for me in reviewing results and sharing with hospital team


----------

